# Doinker Hero



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

want!


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll admit to spending too much money on a stabilizer, but I don't think they are worth it.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Yikes. I went to Alt Services and saw the price. $500 for a carbon rod???????


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Yikes. I went to Alt Services and saw the price. $500 for a carbon rod???????


Yep! You gotta be a hero to get one I guess.

Sounds great, but I will be waiting to see one in the classifieds.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Zack Garrett was shooting a very tiny stab setup. Perhaps he is shooting these.



Chris


----------



## martinkartin (Aug 6, 2012)

Zach Garrett shoots a personal custom stabilizer called Ram Rods. They don't have a site yet but their Twitter feed shows promise of mass customizable options such as the hardware and shaft finish.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

And I thought the Estremos were as thin as stabilisers were going to get...


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

I they keep going, we will be back to a 5/16 side/top/bottom rods like back in the 70's/80's


----------



## Varza (Sep 11, 2014)

I assume wind drag = 10 is the best you can get (that is minimum wind drag), and not the other way around, correct? 

Anyway, want. But not for a few years. Not ready and won't be able to tell the difference just yet


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm not sure you'll be able to tell at any skill level.


----------



## 65971091 (Mar 24, 2017)

Strong alternative at ullr-archery.co.uk
Also micro diameter, Ultra-High Mod, but only £175.


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

The Hero is slightly smaller in diameter than the Extremo and more stiff. you can hang a lot of weight on it.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

I shoot RamRods which is a company started and partially run by Zach Garret. The Hero's are actually 0.1" larger then the RamRods 0.5". They are therefore slightly stiffer then the UHM RamRods. I'm not sponsored by RamRods (unfortunately) but I can confirm that they are great rods.

Here is the website:

http://pioneerarcherydesigns.com


----------



## Zombie_Feynman (Jun 27, 2014)

And then the Koreans beat all the world records using ≈100$ stabs


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Can we let this thread die? It was bumped from 2015 by someone promoting a product who is not a Sponsor on AT. Nobody cares about the Doinker Hero stabs.


----------

